# Quick query...



## Freddie99 (Feb 19, 2010)

I went to the gym for the first time in ages today. Before I walked to the gym as a little of a warm up I'd had a rather sweet cup of tea... Something liek four sugars to cover the exercise. At the end of my hour session of cardio I was at 10.9 mmol/L. When I got home for tea I'd shot up to 12 mmol/L, I am now at 14.5 mmol/L and I've taken a five unit correction dose. The point is I want any suggestions why I've gone high. I can't see how except perhaps a hypo or I@m not getting enough bloody basal.

Tom


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2010)

What level were you at before the exercise Tom, how long since you previously ate and bolused? I find the best time for me is about 1.5-2.5 hrs after eating a meal and injecting. I wouldn't have anything immediately before exercising unless my levels were below 6. For a long period of exercise I would check after an hour and have a couple of jelly babies if I'd dropped below 5. I suspect that your four sugars was too much all in one go. It would have 'mopped up' your circulating insulin and then there wouldn't have been enough from your basal for the remainder.

That's just me, of course - exercise is such a tricky thing! It should be easier on the pump!


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 19, 2010)

Probably got the nail on the head there Northerner. I was six mmol/L before I walked to the gym. I'd been staving off hypos all afternoon with orange juice and crisps. I should probably have had a few units. Damn it.


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 20, 2010)

Damn, I went hypo before I went to bed and I was at 2.6 mmol/L at two in the morning. Not a good thing.


----------



## Emzi (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Tom im far from an expert but i went to the gym the other week and b4 i went in i was 7.9 after my exercise i was 14.2 and then at home 15.2 and b4 bed i fell to 2.3 and i spoke to someone at work (i work with a few gp's) and they said the surge in bm could have been because of the rush of adrenerline (hope its spelt right) and that i should watch for the drop afterwards so i always test more often after my workout and keep a nutragrain bar handy, not sure if that helps at all, just thought id share


----------

